# Should we try another game?



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

This game is simple. Give a short description of a television series and let others guess. Guess correctly and then post another clue. Easy, right?

*A top notch team of forensic investigators solve crimes in ways that would once have been considered science fiction. In Sin City, this team never sleeps.*


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I think it's CSI: Las Vegas.

Here's mine:

*Science geeks attempt to discover facts about common beliefs.*


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

One of my new favorite shows "NUMBERS".

Two men and their team of techno-mechanical geeks attempt to contradict wide spread beliefs.


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

LOVE IT Myth Busters!

Discussions with notable celebrities, former students become teachers.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pete, my husband and I like Numb3rs too, but Frizbee got it; it's MythBusters!

Frizbee, I don't know what your show is, but I'm working on it!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

hyper, screaming chef, with a huge need for paxil looking for someone to run a restaurant.


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

easy enough: He11's Kitchen.

i think it's funny that HK come on right The Nanny, where a woman is hired to take control of a bunch of poorly behaved, over stimualted and in some cases just plain rotten children who constantly run around screaming and yellin at other.  i think the nanny needs to visit HK! but, i'll be there monday night for the 2-hour series finally!!! Go Michael !

next one:
named for the book, the maladies of the human body are explored. + the requisite love affair or two.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Im guessing that would be Grey's Anatomy


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here's a new one

Graduate from my Alma Mater uses science to demystify one of the most common practices in the world


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I feel so left behind...LOL
Mine was....
Inside the Actor's Studio with James Lipton.
It is a free format with discussions of the guest actor's work. Sort of like the show "Story Tellers".
Just before the end of the show, they turn the audience over to the actor and they answer questions. Hence the clue "former students become teacher's".
Anyway lets the games continue.
Oh and I agree...GO Michael!

Frizbee


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Since no one has got this one, a clue perhaps?


----------

